# G20 protester jailed for 2 years for attempt to set fire to bank



## Komjaunimas (Dec 2, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2009/dec/01/g20-protester-jailed-fire-bank

Eh, he was my classmate and a good person...

On the left


----------



## wartomods (Dec 2, 2009)

probably they want to make an example of him. what do i think? It is wrong.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Dec 2, 2009)

wartomods said:


> probably they want to make an example of him. what do i think? It is wrong.



Wrong? setting fire to bank or that hes an scapegoat ?


----------



## bote (Dec 2, 2009)

Truly sorry for your friend, but I have to say it could have been a lot worse. If the article is telling the truth, it said he didn´t plan it, so he had no way of knowing if there was anybody in the building, they could conceivably have charged him with attempted something or other, rather than just arson...

I guess the lesson here is if you´re going to bloc up, do it right, ain´t no fashion show:

¨...despite attempts by Lenartavicius to conceal his identity, police relayed details of his distinctive studded hood¨


----------



## Franny (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm sure he did have good intentions, and by no means am I saying something along the lines of "he got what he had coming." It is unfair that he's being used as an example by the state, but maybe we should follow suit and use this incidence and all similar ones as an example of what can happen when we let our emotions get the best of us. 

Violence in any form when it's instigated by anarchists doesn't do anyone justice. Yes, I'm sure the police dealt their own violence to the protestors, yaddayadda, but what's going to be publicised is the wrongdoings of the anarchists. We're not a likeable group these days. I've never thought that violent insurrection does much good (and this is the sole reason I've been steering clear of such protests lately), and this is a prime example. Not only is this particular person jailed for two years, but countless people have read this article and formed even more negative opinions of anarchists and anarchism. It's my hope that all anarchists in general make themselves and their actions admirable.

And...this. A MILLION FUCKING TIMES, this:



bote said:


> I guess the lesson here is if you´re going to bloc up, do it right, ain´t no fashion show:
> 
> ¨...despite attempts by Lenartavicius to conceal his identity, police relayed details of his distinctive studded hood¨


----------

